# NORAD Santa Tracker



## Marie5656 (Dec 15, 2021)

*The kid in me loves this site.  There is lots to see and do working up to tracking the big fat guy next week*


Official NORAD Tracks Santa (noradsanta.org)


----------



## Shero (Dec 15, 2021)

The  "child"in me is alive and kicking too!


----------



## WheatenLover (Dec 15, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> *The kid in me loves this site.  There is lots to see and do working up to tracking the big fat guy next week*
> 
> 
> Official NORAD Tracks Santa (noradsanta.org)


My kids loved it when they were children.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 15, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> *The kid in me loves this site.  There is lots to see and do working up to tracking the big fat guy next week*
> 
> 
> Official NORAD Tracks Santa (noradsanta.org)


My youngest grandkids have kept an eye on this every year since it first started. They're 12 and 15 now, and them and their dad (my son) still check Santa's whereabouts every Christmas Eve.


----------



## jujube (Dec 15, 2021)

I remember when it was on the radio when I was young.  We'd listen in on Christmas Eve.  "Bulletin, bulletin, this is a report from NORAD. An unidentified flying object had been detected entering American Air space from the North Pole!"  All done in the hollow tinny voice of an official announcement.  What excitement!


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 15, 2021)

Grandkids used to watch it closely!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 15, 2021)

https://people.howstuffworks.com/culture-traditions/holidays-christmas/santas-sleigh.htm


----------

